# Cranked Wastegate mod



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

searched for this "Cranked Wastegate" mod, nothing came up, not even in the 1.8 forumn.....anyone know of a DIY with pics
edit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901711 
i found it in there, but was also looking to see how other people felt about this mod, as i have not heard much about it.

_Modified by thelettert at 3:46 AM 12-11-2006_

_Modified by thelettert at 1:44 AM 12-12-2006_


----------



## silveratljetta (Dec 3, 2004)

I assume you are doing this to aqueeze free boost out of your turbo. Anyways here is what you do:
There are 2 nuts attached to the wastegate rod behind your motor where the turbo is. Loosen the one closest to the turbo first. It is a 10mm wrench by the way. I recommend spinning it about 2-4 complete turns at a time. You need to spin the nut towards the turbo(towards the drivers side of the car basically). After you spin the first nut, follow suit with the second nut and lock them both back in place. I say do only 2-4 rotations at a time then drive and see what the results are. I hope you have a boost gauge otherwise you are just going blind which isnt a good idea and you will probably hit limp mode or something. Good luck


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (silveratljetta)*

thanx







i had an idea of how to do it (cuz i searched) but ur instructions were perfect and yes, i do have a gauge.
i was just wondring if somebody did an acctual detailed post (with pics) so newbs like me would know what the hell their looking at before they get under the car and to the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-as a side note- proper cooling has been recomended, and i only have a stock sidemount. i hit about 20 psi with the n75j valve and with the H valve in i spike about 23/24 ish and hit limp in the winter time. from what ive read it looks like the diode mod will be next (it scares me tho, even tho its supposed to be an "easy" mod)


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (Derek Zoolander)*

if you do it in moderation it will be fine. i adjusted mine and didn't see alot more boost, maybe one or two pound across the gauge. the major benefit was how is smoothed out my partial throttle surging. i did like three turns. pay attention to how much thread is left on the rod. if its too short your you'll kill the turbo


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (mschulte)*

my n75H makes me hold at 21-23 all day.
i wanna trade for a J though, becuase i want less boost. every now and then i hit limp.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_tweaking the stock wastegate is highly NOT recommended
silveratljetta is a ****ing moron

Although I do agree with you on the last comment you made, the first has proven to free up boost. You can do it with moderation, but its when people go nuts and end up doing damage to their cars.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_if you do it in moderation it will be fine. i adjusted mine and didn't see alot more boost, maybe one or two pound across the gauge. the major benefit was how is smoothed out my partial throttle surging. i did like three turns. pay attention to how much thread is left on the rod. if its too short your you'll kill the turbo

x2
for now...


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

It's too bad the threads went away (I'm too lazy to check if they did or not) because you could have searched yourself and seen how many of these "I did the wastegate mod and now my turbo doesn't work" threads there was.
You'll maybe get 1-2 PSI out of it. The main problem is that even this much at lets say 6.5K rpms is putting a HUGE strain on the turbo. Not only that but you can ram the adjustment rod further than the wastegate would normally move. meaning you're crushing it, and if you crush it closed, then go to open it up because you find out it's a bad idea, you'll realise you can't hold boost any more because the wastegate was damaged.


----------



## jrowny (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

I'm not a turbo guy (yet) but as I understand it... holding more than 19lbs is not good for the turbo on a KO3... and that can be had with chipping alone... so why are you trying to squeeze more boost out of a turbo that probably won't be good for it? I'm so confused.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (jrowny)*

physics > cranked wastegate mod > fat chicks with stubbies > you
do it, and expect severly shortened turbo life....regardless of "how much" you adjust it. the turbo is NOT made to sustain this level of boost.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_physics > cranked wastegate mod > fat chicks with stubbies > you


sig material.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (dubnoob)*

Savwko made that tuning guide strictly for a few dyno runs.
i doubt he or his gf run that setup around town all the time.
its purpose was to squeeze the most power out of the engine, no matter what the fatigue on the parts. 
it's simply not something you can drive around with all the time. i did it for a few days, enjoyed the giggles, and cranked it back to stock. I plan on going to a k04 setup when this dies anyways, but i'd like to at least have my k03s last me through the winter.
my GIAC X+ software makes 20-22psi anyways, which kicks the turbo's arse plenty for my taste on the little hair dryer.
wastegate mod for dyno ONLY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
wastegate mod to spank the ricers around town http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
who wins when your turbo explodes? that's right.


_Modified by dubnoob at 9:18 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_physics > cranked wastegate mod > fat chicks with stubbies > you

















Sometimes I tihnk you give the fat chicks with stubbies a little too much credit... but not this time!


----------



## silveratljetta (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_If I ask you for details on how to cook up a batch of crack would Derek throw another fit if you answered me?

probably. But Larry just deleted my post so I am not allowed to bicker anymore. Derek started it cuz that what he likes to do. It's how he got banned the first time.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silveratljetta* »_
probably. But Larry just deleted my post so I am not allowed to bicker anymore. Derek started it cuz that what he likes to do. It's how he got banned the first time.

I don't care WHO started it, I WILL end it. NO MORE PERSONAL ATTACKS.


----------



## silveratljetta (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I don't care WHO started it, I WILL end it. NO MORE PERSONAL ATTACKS.

Thankyou. I'm not here to start crap with anyone. I'm here to help as you can see^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

lol great responses guys...
obvioulsy i dont want to kill my turbo..but at the sametime im not flooring it and reving out everygear at max boost everytime i drive the car.......its just being able to occasionaly boost really high IF i wanted to, here and there...get it? if i hit 27 psi to and from the grocery store and redlined every gear, then yea...i guess the k03s will die but who the hell would do it that often.....

oh and i also was only planning on turning it a few notches as i continue to hear it helps part throttle surging..


_Modified by thelettert at 5:28 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## GTI001.8t (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (thelettert)*

This is really interesting because my friend with a 20th edition told me about this, that he runs the "cranked wastegate" all the time and sees 3 lbs in his spikes. ALso he said at part-throttle the boost in managed better. I always wondered if it was safe? or damaged other parts...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Post


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (thelettert)*

I just cured my surging issue. Easy as pie.


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

ill read that post too, but it couldnt hurt to get a few more lbs of boost AND fix surging... so besides the above answers...how bad is it really if you just crank it closed a little bit


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (thelettert)*

anybody else bump


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (thelettert)*

imo, the extra wear and tear on the turbo is not worth the extra psi. you really don't get much extra power out of a few psi around 22 psi. i've gone all the way up to 24psi sustained, and 20 psi feels exactly the same to the butt dyno. i'm sure there's a difference on paper, but it'd be a waste of good turbo life to crank it at all really. 
a chip will squeeze the most out of a k03s it possibly can. i even think that the 20-22psi my GIAC X+ runs is a little excessive. but i can't complain about the power.. haha.


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_
a chip will squeeze the most out of a k03s it possibly can. i even think that the 20-22psi my GIAC X+ runs is a little excessive. but i can't complain about the power.. haha.

#1. as i said.....i agree with that....but could having the ability to use (for example) 2 more lbs, REALLY HURT _IF_ you dont acctualy floor the gas and hit max boost all day everyday?
#2. also, i really am curious as to if this really helps part throttle surging, or if its a 50/50 shot, type-of-thing. cuz if it does fix it, then its worth it (plus ill get... lets say... 1 more lb of boost)
#3 a 1 or 2 lbs difference is like the difference between running in hot climate or cold climate....so i dont see how its gunna make or break a k03s, UNLESS you crank it excessivly or crank it COMPLETELY closed.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_physics > cranked wastegate mod > fat chicks with stubbies > you
do it, and expect severly shortened turbo life....regardless of "how much" you adjust it. the turbo is NOT made to sustain this level of boost.

On the bright side, I believe from all that I've read. You really can't blow the engine from all the mods to the turbo. "ko3 or ko4" You can just nuke your turbo. Right. So if you crank up your stock turbo to the point of no return all you'll do is blow the turbo?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_#1. as i said.....i agree with that....but could having the ability to use (for example) 2 more lbs, REALLY HURT _IF_ you dont acctualy floor the gas and hit max boost all day everyday?
#2. also, i really am curious as to if this really helps part throttle surging, or if its a 50/50 shot, type-of-thing. cuz if it does fix it, then its worth it (plus ill get... lets say... 1 more lb of boost)
#3 a 1 or 2 lbs difference is like the difference between running in hot climate or cold climate....so i dont see how its gunna make or break a k03s, UNLESS you crank it excessivly or crank it COMPLETELY closed.

i used to run adjusted wastegate...its cool..i mean 28 lbs spikes are great...i was kidding...i like the 2-3 maybe even 4 tuns range...now the thing is i am about to install my 3rd KO3s...gotta pay to play...cept i do it under warrantee i have a cool dealership...
just know what ur doin b4 u do it...IT WILL shorten the life of ur turbo...but u will be faster..the benefit is how u hold boost not so much the spike,,....besidesanything over like 23 is out of efficiency anyways...i like the 24 spike 20 hold 16 lbs at redline...but thats just me...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_Savwko made that tuning guide strictly for a few dyno runs.
i doubt he or his gf run that setup around town all the time.
its purpose was to squeeze the most power out of the engine, no matter what the fatigue on the parts.

Let me clear something up. Yes I was after the ultimate power # for a ko3s, but this is a car that doesn't just sit around on a daily basis. It's put away for the winter, but in the nicer seasons, it's driven everyday.
With how I have it setup, I'm getting max boost out of the ko3s, and also prolonged turbo life. Why? Dual stage mbc. I have a low and high boost setting. My high boost setting isn't JUST for dyno runs to show ya how much power I can make. If I make a turn onto an open road and am feeling spirited...click...high boost and just take off. You have to be smart about it. I'm not the type to get on it every single time. But if I'm feeling like I can do anything, I just go to low boost and spike only 8lbs, and then hit like 13-14 at redline. No big deal.
I'm also running a FMIC, powergasket, and w/m injection, so the engine isn't taking a big hit every time I'm on high boost.
Pretty much to sum it up, I wouldn't do this mod unless I had atleast a FMIC. And with just that, don't go over 25psi spikes. If you get yourself a dual stage mbc, crank it higher, and keep a low setting on for daily driving. Don't think for one second that I'd leave it on low boost if some r1cer wants to play around. The engine and turbo can take it for a minute or two.


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Let me clear something up. Yes I was after the ultimate power # for a ko3s, but this is a car that doesn't just sit around on a daily basis. It's put away for the winter, but in the nicer seasons, it's driven everyday.
With how I have it setup, I'm getting max boost out of the ko3s, and also prolonged turbo life. Why? Dual stage mbc. I have a low and high boost setting. My high boost setting isn't JUST for dyno runs to show ya how much power I can make. If I make a turn onto an open road and am feeling spirited...click...high boost and just take off. You have to be smart about it. * I'm not the type to get on it every single time. * But if I'm feeling like I can do anything, I just go to low boost and spike only 8lbs, and then hit like 13-14 at redline. No big deal.
I'm also running a FMIC, powergasket, and w/m injection, so the engine isn't taking a big hit every time I'm on high boost.
Pretty much to sum it up, I wouldn't do this mod unless I had atleast a FMIC. And with just that, don't go over 25psi spikes. If you get yourself a dual stage mbc, crank it higher, and keep a low setting on for daily driving. Don't think for one second that I'd leave it on low boost if some r1cer wants to play around. *The engine and turbo can take it for a minute or two.*










thank you...my point exactly........im still hoping if i do it itll help fix the surging a little.
its this and/or n249 bypass


----------



## Volition06 (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a little extra time on my hands today and decided to experiment like the dumbass I am! Well for all of the people who have yet to do this mod or discover where the wastegate is, I will try to help out as much as I can.
FIRST you will need to jack or lift the car, your choice of course and have the hood popped( in the case you have unusually long arms and can reach from up top.)
SECOND there will be a shield over the axle. ( the nuts for this are 17mm i think)
THIRD once removed, you should be able to see the turbo, rusty downpipe, etc. There's a gold colored cylinder with a thin rod coming out of it with a threaded end. Locate it and move on.
FOURTH have a 10mm open ended wrench(stubby or short preferrably) to loosen the bolt closest to you/on the left side of the rod. Once loosened you can make your turns, 1-4 would be ideal in my opinion, but no one will stop you from cranking more. ( to loosen the bolt you will have to turn it AWAY from you or toward the front of the car depending on how you're standing and make sure to mark the nut with white out in order to know how many turns you made)
FIFTH step will require some agility and flexibility to move your arm around the downpipe and over to the bolt on the other side of the rod. This one will require a lot of patience in order to get tightened down because it sits in a weird position. Turn the bolt AWAY from you just like the first in order to tighten it for the other side. ( remember that space is very minimal in here so please, please make sure the engine is COLD before starting. Burns will result if not careful)
SIXTH will begin the reversal procedures, so once everything is cranked to your liking and you're satisfied, lower the car and check your boost guage to notice any differences. Once ready, lift car back up and reinstall the shield over the axle. You'll be good to go from there.
SEVENTH step will require you to drive and enjoy your new boost, although the old butt dyno might not notice a difference! 
CAUTION: THIS WILL SHORTEN YOUR TURBO LIFE AND POSSIBLY RESULT IN A PREMATURE REPLACEMENT!!!!


----------



## 03jazzblu (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (Volition06)*

^^^^^^^^
You had to jack the car up??? I did mine with the hood up. Just reach back there behind the motor. Hope you're kidding.


----------



## rewi9d (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (thelettert)*

is there any difference in turbo life between adjusting the waste gate shaft and changing the n75 valve to a J or H. don't they both cause the turbo to hold more boost longer?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (03jazzblu)*

I did some pics and testings of this in that tread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2912142








Honestly its cool to be able to adjust a little but like others said a couple turns is enough cuz too much isnt that all cool anyway. I found out that a n75 H or J is better at this cuz it holds more boost then adjusting the wastegate alone. The combination of the 2 mods is awesome to me cuz i was able to correct all surging, 1 or 2 psi more spike and hold more.
X+ & N75H and wastegate adjustment (little downgrade) makes me spikes at 20 / 21 and holds 16 / 18. Just the way i wanted things to be!
And yes its your foot that will kill your turbo!
The mods are just tools to help kill things up!










_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 6:09 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (kamikaze2dope)*

I came across this thread becasue I have been experimenting with this modification. I actually loosened the nut (counter clockwise) to see what the surging was like and if it smoothed things out. But it only made me hit less boost and the surging was the same. So I adjusted it back and a little beyond stock, one think I noticed was that my car boosts smoother at low RPM's. Before I messed with it, my car would be like .....2k-3k BOOST. Now my car just starts building boost when I get on it a little bit.
Why?
Because I did have an N75J valve, and I hit limp mode too much, and because I was running more boost with an N75J valve than I am now with a cranked waste. Thus Running an N75 valve must be worse than cranking the wastegate( achieveing less or equal boost). I would like to note that I have not messed around with V-tune yet.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (m-dub2.0)*

Every car must react different with thoses mods.
I dont know what chip you have but for me the n75 H valve and wastegate combination did the trick (surging).
Cant wait to see at the track next spring. I spike 20 / 21 and hoid 16 / 18 and it seems to me the ultimate K03S boost setup with x+.
I push my luck maybe with my turbo but no surge and just pure pleasure to drive.


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_Every car must react different with thoses mods.
I dont know what chip you have but for me the n75 H valve and wastegate combination did the trick (surging).
Cant wait to see at the track next spring. I spike 20 / 21 and hoid 16 / 18 and it seems to me the ultimate K03S boost setup with x+.
I push my luck maybe with my turbo but no surge and just pure pleasure to drive.

I have APR, if O blow up my turbo... Ill get a new, bigger one..


----------



## Blingswinger (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_
#1. as i said.....i agree with that....but could having the ability to use (for example) 2 more lbs, REALLY HURT _IF_ you dont acctualy floor the gas and hit max boost all day everyday?
#2. also, i really am curious as to if this really helps part throttle surging, or if its a 50/50 shot, type-of-thing. cuz if it does fix it, then its worth it (plus ill get... lets say... 1 more lb of boost)
#3 a 1 or 2 lbs difference is like the difference between running in hot climate or cold climate....so i dont see how its gunna make or break a k03s, UNLESS you crank it excessivly or crank it COMPLETELY closed.

Hmmm... stupid logic. It's not the 1 or 2 pounds that does the real damage.It's the over spinning of the turbo all the time b/c your waste gate isn't working anymore.If you want a little more speed and don't car about your car,just get a claw hammer and smash out all the windows.....point is if you could see the damage this was doing no-one would do it.







Can't believe no-one is flaming this BS eclipse mod.lol but it's a a huge sin to cut your coil springs?


----------



## dcEuro (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (thelettert)*

would this work to fix the 3psi i lost with my fmic install? i mean, i used to see 21-20psi spike/hold. now i see 17-18psi. the power feels the same, but if i can make up that missing psi...........wouldnt that mean more power safely? considering i used to see more than that with my n75h.


_Modified by dcEuro at 6:27 PM 6-2-2007_


----------



## Joejr82 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (dcEuro)*

Would cranking the wastegate say like 3 turns shorten the life of the turbo on a non-chipped car?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (Joejr82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joejr82* »_Would cranking the wastegate say like 3 turns shorten the life of the turbo on a non-chipped car?

Any extra boost has the potential to shorten the lifespan of the turbo.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (Joejr82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joejr82* »_Would cranking the wastegate say like 3 turns shorten the life of the turbo on a non-chipped car?

Your car will blow up dont do it









Anyways i ran my stock turbo for 78k miles with it basically cranked all the way down... When i had GIAC V11a i was spiking 28psi and holding 16 to redline, then i sold the chip and did diode. Ran with a broken N75 so i had like 10psi til 4k then it when to 17psi and slowly to 12-14 psi at redline and ran low 13's like that.. When i pulled the turbo is was still good...


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (thelettert)*

I think i'm only holding 17-18 pounds of boost does that sound right for a giac x+ tune or should i be holding more?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
Your car will blow up dont do it









Anyways i ran my stock turbo for 78k miles with it basically cranked all the way down... When i had GIAC V11a i was spiking 28psi and holding 16 to redline, then i sold the chip and did diode. Ran with a broken N75 so i had like 10psi til 4k then it when to 17psi and slowly to 12-14 psi at redline and ran low 13's like that.. When i pulled the turbo is was still good...

i have had mine cranked since i got chipped... spiking 24-25 and holding 20... and around 14-15 to redline... it has lasted for around 25k... but now im feeling the affects...


----------



## VWmicroDriLL (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Cranked Wastegate mod (jettaman18t)*

AWE did my GIAC x+ . baily DV ,2.5 T B EXH , Samico pipe & hoses & K&N in the stock box. He said 14 to 18 range boost from 4 to 7 or 8 stock after the 8 hours waiting! 05 GTI


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Blingswinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blingswinger* »_
Hmmm... stupid logic. It's not the 1 or 2 pounds that does the real damage.It's the over spinning of the turbo all the time b/c your waste gate isn't working anymore.If you want a little more speed and don't car about your car,just get a claw hammer and smash out all the windows.....point is if you could see the damage this was doing no-one would do it.







Can't believe no-one is flaming this BS eclipse mod.lol but it's a a huge sin to cut your coil springs?

















weather it is the software file, n75, or cranked wastegate keeping the wastegate closed, it all does the same thing, basicly. So why is cranking your wastegate in moderation worse for your turbo then a chip??? If you do not crank it closed and do not drive like a bat out of hell all over, then it should be a relitivly safe mod. If someone feels diffrent, please explain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_
If you do not crank it closed and do not drive like a bat out of hell all over, then it should be a relitivly safe mod. If someone feels diffrent, please explain.









All you are accomplishing is a dangerous increase in exhaust temperatures. A chipped K03s already runs too hot. It runs 750˚C at cruise and when you step on the gas it's immediately over 950˚C. Bottle that stuff up with an improperly functioning wastegate and where do you think those numbers will be going?


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
All you are accomplishing is a dangerous increase in exhaust temperatures. A chipped K03s already runs too hot. It runs 750˚C at cruise and when you step on the gas it's immediately over 950˚C. Bottle that stuff up with an improperly functioning wastegate and where do you think those numbers will be going?

and if the car is not chipped? 
What I am asking is this:
Why is a cranked wastegate on a car with stock software worse for the turbo then a car with aftermarket software and no cranked wastegate. I hope that make sense. I just do not see why it is so much more damaging to things if you do not have a chip. 
the way I am understanding it: A 1.8t with a chip making 17psi (roughly) and a car with out a chip BUT with a cranked wastegate is making 13-15psi (roughly). 
If this is the case, isn't the 1.8t with the chip putting more stress on the turbo then the 1.8t with out a chip but with a cranked WG?
I understand that any amount of added boost has the potential to shorten the life of the turbo. I understand that weather you are adding aftermarket software, a diff N75, or just cranking the wastegate is adding more stress to the turbo and in turn running higher EGT's. I am not debating that it will add more stress to the turbo, in turn shortening the life of the turbo.
So, why is it that cranking the wastegate is so horrible, even when done in moderation or with out adding aftermarket software?? Please help me understand this as I am confused. Thank you in advance for any information, It is much appreciated. 
sorry for such a long post. 
(and bare with me here as I am not a noob to VW's, but I am a noob to my 1.8t. I do not even think I will be cranking my wastegate, but I am still trying to understand all of this. Thanks again.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*

That's not a "noob" question to raise at all. On the surface your rationale is good. The difference is between "when" the wastegate opens and "how much". A "cranked" wastegate, even with the modest requests made on a stock ECU, will simply prevent gases from getting out of the exhaust, no matter what.
Just this weekend I was working with someone on this very issue. His EGTs were 1850˚F! I told him to back off the wastegate. He spun the adjustment nuts only one complete turn. Now the temps are 1715˚F. This is on a completely stock tune.
Bottom line, I don't recommend it. But if you've simply GOT to tinker, invest $80-90 on an EGT monitor and probe . Good luck.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Thanks for helping clarify that. So let me see if I got this right.....
A "cranked" wastegate, even if on stock software, will not open up ENOUGH to allow the exhaust to bypass the turbo. So, when the N75 valve opens up the wastegate, it is only opening up 75% (for example) when it should be opening up 100%.
On a car with aftermarket software and a properly adjusted wastegate, when the N75 opens up the wastegate (even after keeping it closed for longer then stock to achieve a higher psi), it is allowing it to open 100%, and therefor keeping EGT's under control.

If I still do not got this right, let me know. Thanks a tun for helping me out here. Your info is very much appreciated. 
One more (possibly noob) question: 
Does your N75 open the wastegate in an "on/off" type of way, or can it allow the wastegate to to open 1/2 way or 30% (or any other %) under partial throttle and different load bearing situations. I guess another way of asking the same question is: can the N75 hold the wastegate partialy open under certain circumstances?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

I have mine cranked all the way down to almost the end of the rod (2~3 treads) waste gate is stuck open. bent it some how. Now i run a big turbo style set-up. ~5 psi @ 2.5K rpm; ~8 psi @ 3.0K rpm ~18psi @ 4.5K


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_I have mine cranked all the way down to almost the end of the rod (2~3 treads) waste gate is stuck open. bent it some how. Now i run a big turbo style set-up. ~5 psi @ 2.5K rpm; ~8 psi @ 3.0K rpm ~18psi @ 4.5K

As I understand it, if you crank your wastegate all the way down, you will bend it every time. If I am understanding this right, cranking your wastegate 1-2 turns probably wont bend it, but it will still damage your stuff.
BTW- Thats awsome you got a BT setup. I hope you enjoy it. Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_One more (possibly noob) question: 
Does your N75 open the wastegate in an "on/off" type of way, or can it allow the wastegate to to open 1/2 way or 30% (or any other %) under partial throttle and different load bearing situations. I guess another way of asking the same question is: can the N75 hold the wastegate partialy open under certain circumstances?

The N75 operates similarly to your fuel injectors. It pulses. The number of times it pulses "open" per second determine the amount of manifold air pressure makes it to the turbo's actuator. This kind of "feathering" happens constantly while the motor is being run, and is the means for modulation of the wastegate's position. So, for clarity: the wastegate can be in any position. the N75 has only two positions -- open and closed. The percentage of time (per second) which the N75 is open determines the wastegate position.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

That awnsers my question. Thank You so much Slappy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers
kroutbrner (Ross)


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_
BTW- Thats awsome you got a BT setup. I hope you enjoy it. Congrats!


Thanks but unless you are on the highway, you will never be able to pass someone with out at least down-shifting once. 
(i "could" bend your wastegate if it has not already been damaged before the cranking has started)


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_

Thanks but unless you are on the highway, you will never be able to pass someone with out at least down-shifting once. 
(i "could" bend your wastegate if it has not already been damaged before the cranking has started)

I do not understand what you are trying to say here????
Im confused: What does shifting have to do with it and why would I want you to bend my WG???


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*

Sorry, I was referring to my wastegate being always open cause it is broke. Hung open always. so my turbo never spools at any RPM below 2.5K I had to crank it down to close it up. 
I have heard of people bending the waste gate flange if they crank down a good flange too far though, but 1-2 turns should be fine.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_Sorry, I was referring to my wastegate being always open cause it is broke. Hung open always. so my turbo never spools at any RPM below 2.5K I had to crank it down to close it up. 
I have heard of people bending the waste gate flange if they crank down a good flange too far though, but 1-2 turns should be fine.

Thanks for explaning that to me. I was like







???
Maybe you should look into getting a new wastegate. I bet you would benifit from it greatly. On the other hand, if how it is now is working for you and you are able to drive it fine, then just leave it alone......or fix it.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*crank the wastegate*

I wanted to see if I could correct surge and after trying different options ,I adjusted the wastegate.I 
turned the nuts 3 turns and measured the distance difference this made .It was 1.5 millimeters.It turned out to be the perfect correction .It smoothed out pre boost flutters .and gave me an extra 2 psi,which was not my goal. I have a giac x plus tune,running an mbc in line with an n75j valve.I have an 8 foot long wastegate line with a slight restrictor towards the end of the line. I have instant boost,no surge or hesitation ,pulls hard ,cold air ,forge dv ven air intake,20 psi 17 psi at redline,ko3 s 1.8t new beetle awv engine .


----------



## dubnmy2 (Feb 19, 2012)

i just cranked mine down, as a newb to vortex but not vdubs i decided to do it based on knowing my car and also knowing not to go overboard with the amount of rotations. after doing it, i must say that i was pleased with the results. spool is at 1.5k and eliminated the stock sluggish take off


----------



## Jdmb18cEK9 (Feb 4, 2010)

thelettert said:


> thanx
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since you did it, why don't you do a detailed post with pics, so noobs like me can benefit from noobs like you


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubnmy2 said:


> i just cranked mine down, as a newb to vortex but not vdubs i decided to do it based on knowing my car and also knowing not to go overboard with the amount of rotations. after doing it, i must say that i was pleased with the results. spool is at 1.5k and eliminated the stock sluggish take off


stock sluggish take-off? lol, i was having problems with instaboost. spilled drinks all the effin time. was glad to move on to a turbo a little larger lol


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> stock sluggish take-off? lol, i was having problems with instaboost. spilled drinks all the effin time. was glad to move on to a turbo a little larger lol


Think he means the partial throttle boost drop in 1st gear if you dont floor it. :sly:


----------



## billj3cub (Dec 15, 2009)

*Actual Physical Test and Function of the Waste-gate Actuator*

I measured the actuator on my stock '05 Audi 1.8t K03 with following results.
Listed is the PSi applied to actuator port and the corresponding rod movement:
3.5psi .25mm;
4.0psi 1.2mm;
4.5psi 2.8mm;
5.0psi 4.6mm;
5.5psi 6.2mm;
6.0psi 7.7mm;
6.5psi 9.2mm;
7.0psi 10.7mm

I did not measure above 7psi as there are only 10.4mm worth of threads on the actuator rod to move the locking nut over. Three full turns preloads and seals the waste-gate flapper nicely. Any more is not necessary because the N75 determines actual boost by bleeding pressure from the actuator.

A person might think that tightening down the nut each full turn gains 1/3 psi in boost but again, the N75 controls boost by bleeding off pressure from the actuator and thereby keeping the waste-gate closed.

Keeping the waste-gate snugly closed is only effective in fighting exhaust back pressure in the turbo until the ECU decides the boost level is sufficient and drives the N75 to allow the waste-gate to open. So in summary: If your actuator is not pre-loading your waste-gate enough then cranking down on your actuator adjustment will help (assuming your waste-gate is in decent shape). The duty cycle of your n75 valve is the final answer to all these questions. You do not what it down near 0%. That would mean: 
your waste-gate is going bad or, 
your actuator is going bad or, 
the actuator adjustment is too loose or, 
your pressure hoses from the compressor housing, thru the N75 to the actuator are bad.
I am guessing anything above 15% duty cycle would be fine, otherwise crank down on the actuator adjustment and see if that helps raise the duty cycle. If it does not then you have to start looking the the other previously mentioned items.


----------



## billj3cub (Dec 15, 2009)

If you can't figure it out from my previous post then just understand that you can't hurt anything by cranking down on the actuator rod adjustment. If you do crank it all the way tight and improve your boost to about 7psi then your N75 and/or its pressure hoses are dead.


----------



## JETTA618 (Jul 26, 2014)

*a few questions!*

What actually is the average preload that would be on a wastegate actuator (stock setting)?
What I'm asking is if you had a stock car with no mods what so ever what would u 'generally' say is the amount of preload turns the wastegate actuator would have on it? I've never had a solid answer but I've seen some talk about it being 3 turns of preload.

Secondly whats the average that people crank to? I know its all personal preference but for example I'm at 6-9 turns on preload setting..

I understand the questions I'm asking possibly have no truely certain answers but I'd like experienced guesstimates at least..lol

Thanks


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

JETTA618 said:


> What actually is the average preload that would be on a wastegate actuator (stock setting)?
> What I'm asking is if you had a stock car with no mods what so ever what would u 'generally' say is the amount of preload turns the wastegate actuator would have on it? I've never had a solid answer but I've seen some talk about it being 3 turns of preload.
> 
> Secondly whats the average that people crank to? I know its all personal preference but for example I'm at 6-9 turns on preload setting..
> ...


When you say "6-9" turns this is what you have done to your stock setting?


----------



## JETTA618 (Jul 26, 2014)

My cars not stock...Apr tuned, Apr exhaust , Apr carbino intake, Apr r1 DV.. Etc etc but I replaced my wastegate actuator previously (had a leak) and when I did I put the new one right at the same rod setting as the one that came off. Which I believe wasn't tampered with. Before with my car setup I was peaking 20 psi boost. Once I installed the new wastegate actuator it was not at the same boost level. Like around 17 so I did some cranking. And I believe my Watergate is set at about a 9 turn preload. To match the same psi peak as the original.

And yes I did the swap correctly.. And yes I know that there was nothing else besides the WG actuator that would have caused the few psi drop.


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

JETTA618 said:


> My cars not stock...Apr tuned, Apr exhaust , Apr carbino intake, Apr r1 DV.. Etc etc but I replaced my wastegate actuator previously (had a leak) and when I did I put the new one right at the same rod setting as the one that came off. Which I believe wasn't tampered with. Before with my car setup I was peaking 20 psi boost. Once I installed the new wastegate actuator it was not at the same boost level. Like around 17 so I did some cranking. And I believe my Watergate is set at about a 9 turn preload. To match the same psi peak as the original.
> 
> And yes I did the swap correctly.. And yes I know that there was nothing else besides the WG actuator that would have caused the few psi drop.


there is no relationship between boost and 'preload turns' whatever that means, or turns on the rod, or length of the rod or anything like that. 
fitting a new, different wastegate and setting the lengths/turns the same and expecting the same boost levels is stupid. 
you need to manually check the crack PRESSURE of the wastegate and see what boost level it opens at, could be one turn, could be eighteen. 

no one can say 'the stock preload is X turns' its a pressure, stock on a ko3 engine is something around 6psi.


----------



## 2stroke (May 30, 2009)

*Wastegate actuator cranking opening pressure ?*

*1.8T 20V* longitudinally mounted motor. ( Audi A6 / Audi A4 / VW Passat / Skoda Superb / Seat Exeo )

Wastegate actuator/spring cranking opening pressure...
What is considered as a normal wastegate opening pressure for these Turbo's *?* 

* K03-005
* K03-029
* K03-073
* K04-015

This is to get a _baseline_ to know what to start from.


----------



## 2stroke (May 30, 2009)

superkarl said:


> There is no relationship between boost and _'preload turns'_ whatever that means, or turns on the rod, or length of the rod or anything like that.
> Fitting a new, different wastegate actuator and setting the lengths/turns the same as the old and expecting the same boost levels is stupid.
> You need to manually check the crack PRESSURE of the wastegate and see what boost level it opens at, could be one turn, could be eighteen.
> 
> No one can say _'the stock preload is X turns'_ it's a pressure, stock on a K03-xxx Turbo is something around *6* psi.


 :thumbup:
Would be good if it would be possible to find out more exactly what values apply to the different *K03-xxx* and *K04-015* Turbo models.


----------

